# Larrivee PV-09E



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Latest case of GAS satisfied. :food-smiley-004:

This afternoon I went to the 12th Fret in Toronto and bought my first Larrivee, a parlour model with electronics on board. She is really loverly as she has rosewood sides and back. Am currently looking for a name, and may be continuing my REM inspired axe names, will have to see.

Will post pics l8r 2night.

LJ


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Just did a ol' Google search- that Larrivee is pure Awesome-Sauce

Hurray for Canadian guitars! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

FYI, my Larrivee was made in Oxnard, California.

See pic below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2973337032/


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice . Did it cost more getting it from a CDN dealer ? The worry of shipping and all is worth something too . 

Enjoy !! :banana:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice. Reminds me of Gord Downie -- he's been sportin' a parlour sized acoustic on stage for a while now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome. I've never seen a parlor guitar with a cutaway. Those Larivess are really nice - the ones I've tried have been a real pleasure to play.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a beautiful Larrivee! I love the inlays especially on the headstock.

I've got a plain jane D03 that has killer tone, like every one I try.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

stratman89 said:


> That's a beautiful Larrivee! I love the inlays especially on the headstock.
> 
> I've got a plain jane D03 that has killer tone, like every one I try.


Yes, Larrivee makes a great sounding guitar. Here is my plain jane L03 played through a plain old (literally) kodak still camera in movie mode.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSEdXeHpK88


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> Very nice . Did it cost more getting it from a CDN dealer ? The worry of shipping and all is worth something too .
> 
> Enjoy !! :banana:


Hey Nite,

If I had of done this when our dollar was much stronger, I likely would have done it from the US. However, my PV09 has been in the shop for awhile and therefore it was bought by the dealer b4 the price increase. I was quoted up to almost the price I paid in Canadian from an American dealer for the P09 (the parlour without the cutaway which has a list of $345 less than the PV09) and then you add the fact that she has electronics on board. She was costly, but I think I got a good deal based on the price increase and our dollar.

I'm very happy.

Lynda


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Doctor Blind said:


> Hurray for Canadian guitars! :smilie_flagge17:


EDIT: Hurray for North American Guitars! :smile:


Just curious, did Larrivee move their production to America?


----------



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful guitar, and congratulations on your purchase! I'm sure you'll have many years of beautiful music-making together. As a fellow Larrivee owner, I know how awesome and toneful Jean's guitars are.

Just a bit of info for those who asked, Larrivee has a second shop in the US now. It was opened in 2001. All guitars with full gloss finishes are done there, which means mostly their higher-end models. The BC plant does all of the satin-finished models, so all of the 03s.

From what I've read, though, Jean Larrivee still has a hand in making EVERY guitar. I believe he does all of the neck work and inspects all of the guitars before they leave the plant. So every Larrivee guitar has at least been touched by the its namesake.

My Larrivee is actually an L04, a discontinued model from the year they moved. It's probably one of the last batches done there with a full gloss finish. It also has a clear pickguard and a mahagony back, unlike the 03's sapele or rosewood.

However, in my expierence, I've NEVER played a bad Larrivee, no matter what price. I can only imagine Lyric Girl's must sing as lovely as she does!

Cheers to her!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Doctor Blind said:


> EDIT: Hurray for North American Guitars! :smile:
> 
> 
> Just curious, did Larrivee move their production to America?


The satin models are made in Vancouver, BC.
The gloss models are made in Oxnard, CA.

Therefore Holly was made in CA.


----------

